# What's NOT your type?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Or what do you not usually go for?

_Staff note - Please remember this part of the Who Has It Worse rule:

"Body shaming" posts are not acceptable as many other users have similar body types or concerns, and will also negatively identify. Many users struggle with body issues, eating disorders and appearance related anxiety and we encourage helpful support and positive discussion in making efforts to improve, not dwell on or discuss in frustration what is considered ugly or unwanted._


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Liars


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

barnyard animals


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not like I really have a choice. :lol


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Arrogance. I don't mean confidence, I mean arrogance.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

aqwsderf said:


> Liars


Ooff thats... can feel your pain
(Or maybe it just sounds so melodramatic in my head)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hypermasculinity


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

judgemental/unempathetic people


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

stupidity


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

People who have no sense of humor.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

People.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

This thread is great. I would say anyone who doesn't like this thread.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

manipulative people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think about this too much, since most people fall into this group. Even if there aren't any specific turn offs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Based upon my past experience, women who actually like me are not my type at all. I love women who can't stand me. :lol It's literally the moth to the flame sort of thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Based upon my past experience, women who actually like me are not my type at all. I love women who can't stand me. :lol It's literally the moth to the flame sort of thing.


:lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambitious people


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Most women id say.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Loud belligerent people with no emotional depth.

I like when people can be real with me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

know-it-alls


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Rakawakafo said:


> aqwsderf said:
> 
> 
> > Liars
> ...


I have trust issues now, sigh


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Loud people, conservatives


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

arrogant, party animals, jerks, obsessed with physical appearance


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

thought I already replied to this thread?

I would say career focused.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

People I don't like.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

It's an irrelevant question, since I'm not anyone's type anymore.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lily said:


> yea, in a different wording, fake people, etc


I meant more I go with gut instincts but even fake people are real if you're willing to dig deep enough, alot of people develop a front to deal with the world, its knowing whether the real person underneath is worth the effort, if they put on a face out of genuine insecurities or for some other reason.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

serif or non-serif?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lily said:


> I was talking about bad and dangerous fake people.


Check &#128521;


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

AB-


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

'I don't do condoms because it just doesn't feel the same'

'Your friend is stupid and ugly, you are so much better than her'
'Poor people have too many children'
'Add me on Insta and we should do something on Friday...if I'm not going to this thing...will text u'

'Dressing like that is not for girls like you'
'Political correctness has gone too far'
'I hope you are not vegan'
'I sent this by mistake...unless...?'
'You just think you don't like it'

Oh, I could go on and on.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

axsholes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Crazy in not the good way, hypocrites, and Justin Bieber


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

People with beating hearts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Generally....

1. People who get really angry over relatively minor things (especially if it's something I can't relate to)

2. (related to #1 I guess) People who nitpick to find things to get angry about. I mean, if you need a magnifying glass and a spotlight to find something to get angry about, that's probably something you should see a shrink about before you get into relationships.

3. People who tend to just blow up all of a sudden when they're angry. I am a very jumpy and skittish person and I don't need that.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> People with beating hearts.


So what you're saying is that you're into the undead?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> So what you're saying is that you're into the undead?


They have the most beautiful greyish blue eyes.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Normal people.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

blaah, boooring... :roll


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Narcissistic, emotionally manipulative people (Especially because of having very bad family history with such types)


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

The penis ones.


----------

